# Rear Seat Removal



## toms66 (May 29, 2005)

Hi i need to know how to get the rear seat out of a 1966 GTO coupe. I have looked in a few restoration guides but they dont specify how to remove the rear seat. any help would be great thanks


----------



## canamjohn (Apr 9, 2005)

Seat cushion , push back pull up.
Seat back, push down pull out.


----------



## toms66 (May 29, 2005)

thanks worked great


----------

